# Ireland Touring



## Jennifer

I have just added my blog for my recent trip to Ireland, and can be viewed

www.simplesite.com/HockJen


----------



## kontikiJo

Thanks Jennifer for sharing your trip with us. I want to do Ireland myself so I found it very interesting and useful.

Regards Joe


----------



## stepps110

We are going this summer and that was a great help.


----------



## Konrose

HI,

Have just read your blog, and found it very interesting. I am smitten by the motorhome bug, and will be purchasing one as soon as possible - well as soon as the bank permits!!

Just on small point, on day 11 you visited my hometown of Derry (Londonderry) and couldnt get anywhere to park within the walled part of the city. This can be difficult at times to get a car parked in due to lack of space.

As an alternative for anyone visiting the city it might be best to park at St Columbs Road . There is a fair size carpark (free) and the city walls can be accessed by a walk across the peace bridge. Im almost sure you could also overnight here (no facilities) without too much hassle. For satnav follow drections for Browning Drive BT47 6HN, then just at the entrance to Browning Drive you will see the car park on the right.

I have also seen motorhomes overnight at Queens Quay carpark (no facilities) (BT48 7AS ) although this is quite close to the main thoroughfare so traffic noise may be an issue


----------



## stepps110

Tried the link and it does not work. Pity looking for info.


----------



## Yaxley

Also tried the link but it doesnt work.
Ian


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

Nope, doesn't exist apparently!


----------



## Remus

I too tried the link - it wouldn't work. I have relatives in cork and would love to visit in the m/h one day but, from previous visits, campsites seem thin on the ground in that area.


----------

